# Does my 11 yr. old golden need a puppy friend?



## ahboozer (Aug 14, 2009)

My 11 year old golden recently lost his brother of 8 years. I am wondering if getting a puppy would be the right thing to do. I know my dog is lonely, but unsure if a puppy is what he/we need right now? Any advice?


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

How does your dog feel about puppies? My initial reaction is suggest an adult rescue instead. Puppies can be obnoxious little buggers with a lot of energy. If your senior likes a quiet lifestyle, I think a pup may not be the addition you're looking for.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I agree, I have a friend that owns a 12 year old Golden girl and wants to add a puppy. After we talked for a while she agreed maybe a little older golden would be more suitable. 

Pups are naughty and little land sharks for the first couple of month, I would go with a little older like 7 - 8 month old.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I agree that rescuing might be a better option for you than a puppy. With the economic climate the way it is - there are so many WONDERFUL dogs whose families can't take care of them any more  There are lots of people on here involved in rescue, so if you decide that rescue is for you - you might even be able to find that special dog on here


----------



## goldengirl09 (Jul 23, 2009)

I would go with an older dog. I would look for a golden rescue and talk to them about your situation. I know a lot of the rescues are great at finding a good match for you family and current dog. Good luck!


----------



## ahboozer (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks for your advice. We will consider a rescue, if we decide to add another member to our family.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Is it possible for you to foster a rescue golden? That might help you make up your mind, without making any long term commitments.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

My advice is that if you want a puppy get a younger one. 7-9 months is quite large and kind of 'set in it's ways'. Your dog will have an easier time putting a young pup in it's place.

The only thing I'd be wary of is if your senior is too laid back and DOESN'T teach puppy boundaries, then he/she might have to endure endless 'attacks' from the pup. It works well ONLY when the older dog makes the rules and boundaries.

I agree that fostering can give you a trial period to work things out.


----------



## beauindie (Aug 20, 2009)

hi , after much deliberation we decided to get another golden pup when our darling Beau was 11. He accepted Indie wonderfully,and was a kind gentle teacher to him.More importantly ,having a youngdog really seemed to give him a new lease of life,they had 4 wonderful years together.I think getting a rescue dog is a great idea but wanted to share our positive experience.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

I have just seen this post, we lost our beloved Nybble almost 2 years ago, and we bought Honey into our home with a 9 year old GD Jade which is quite old for the breed I truly believe we would not still have Jade with us now had we not have got Honey she has given Jade a new lease of life weather Jade would have excepted an older dog I think probably not (just my opinion) but I do think getting another pup/dog helps them with the grieving process and gives them some focus.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> Is it possible for you to foster a rescue golden? That might help you make up your mind, without making any long term commitments.



This is an excellent idea! Then you can also see how your dog reacts to having a new dog member of the family before making the big commitment.


----------



## Goldenz2 (Mar 14, 2008)

I would say it depends on the tempermant of your 11 year old. We decided to get a puppy for our 11 year old Rescue, Archie. It was rough during the "shark teeth" stage LOL as Archie is very laid back, but they are best friends now.  My puppy now weighs 61 lbs and they wrestle and play together several times a day! It makes me smile to see how happy Archie is now. We lost our first Golden, who was his best pal and my heart dog in January. 

Good luck to you, and keep us posted!


----------



## kayelliex (Dec 9, 2009)

We thought about getting a puppy for my dog when he was 12 because he's always lonely now that everyone in the house is working. But we realised that he spends his week sleeping, and when Dad is home on Saturday and Sunday he follows him around and goes for drives and whatnot, then sleeps Monday and half of Tuesday. We know that if he had a puppy friend he'd never stop playing, so we figured a pup would probably tire him out too quickly and not allow him to get the proper rest.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

When we lost our Phoenix in March at the age of 8, his brother Reno, also 8, was very depressed and spent the days whining and crying. They had been together since they were babies. We weighed the option of puppy versus older dog and we went with the puppy. I felt Reno would be more accepting of a puppy as opposed to an older dog although he generally gets along with any dog (unless they initially show agression). I wasn't too concerned about him liking the puppy (Austin) and he loves him. Our second puppy (Lincoln) has a bit different personality and while he tolerates him, he's much closer to Austin. 

Both puppies know their boundaries as far as Reno goes......they know he's boss and respect him. He's been a good teacher.....


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I've been thinking of doing this for Gilmour too.

How does one do this?



Goldilocks said:


> This is an excellent idea! Then you can also see how your dog reacts to having a new dog member of the family before making the big commitment.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

When I lost Comet in January, Dakota was a bit confused, maybe a bit depressed, but it did not really seem to hit him as hard as it did me.

You know who really took it hard, and I mean really hard? Ronin. The 2 year old Siamese Cat. Ronin and Comet were absolute best buds. Ronin walked around the house moaning for weeks after Comet passed. There wasn't a curtain, piece of furniture, or cabinet he didn't examine looking for him.

I I decided to get Gilmour in March. Then, Dakota passed 3 weeks later. Gilmour hadn't really been here long enough to attach to Dakota, and he was having a grand old time pestering the hell of Ronin anyway 

It is still a work in progress, and they may never pair up like Ronin and Comet did, but Gilmour and Ronin are starting to become buddies as well. I'm starting to see some of the same behaviours out of Ronin that he did with Comet (i.e. jumping up, grabbing Gilmour around the neck, and letting him drag him around the room).

I did bring a rescue in for a few weeks a while back, but it didn't work out. It wasn't the Rescue's fault, it was more about what folks here are saying. Gilmour was a pup, a landshark, and an overall pain in the ass like all puppies are, and the Rescue wasn't really in the mood for such things.

Gilmour will be 1 year old next month. It's time to start looking again. He's calmed down considerably now, and I think is ready.


----------

